# Problems with building math/sage



## pkubaj (Jan 31, 2012)

Sage has now been enabled to build on 9.0, but there are some errors with building Maxima package. When I investigated it, I discovered that it was missing ecl, so I installed lang/ecl. Now it throws the error:

```
Making all in admin
Making all in src
../admin/make_share_list
test -d binary-ecl || mkdir binary-ecl
ecl -norc -eval '(progn (load "../lisp-utils/defsystem.lisp") (funcall (intern (symbol-name :operate-on-system) :mk) "maxima" :compile
 :verbose t) (build-maxima-lib))' -eval '(ext:quit)'
;;; Loading "/usr/ports/math/sage/work/sage-4.8/spkg/build/maxima-5.23.2.p3/src/src/../lisp-utils/defsystem.lisp"
;;; Loading #P"/usr/local/lib/ecl-10.4.1/cmp.fas"
;;; Loading #P"/usr/local/lib/ecl-10.4.1/sysfun.lsp"
;;; Loading "/usr/ports/math/sage/work/sage-4.8/spkg/build/maxima-5.23.2.p3/src/src/maxima.system"

;  - Compiling defsystem "maxima" 
;    - Compiling module "package" 
;      - Loading binary file "binary-ecl/maxima-package.fas" 
;;; Loading "/usr/ports/math/sage/work/sage-4.8/spkg/build/maxima-5.23.2.p3/src/src/binary-ecl/maxima-package.fas"
An error occurred during initialization:
The function SI:SEGMENTATION-VIOLATION is undefined..
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/sage/work/sage-4.8/spkg/build/maxima-5.23.2.p3/src/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/sage/work/sage-4.8/spkg/build/maxima-5.23.2.p3/src.
```
Any ideas?


----------

